

The second day Flash died - sylvinus
http://sylvainzimmer.com/2011/10/03/day-flash-died/

======
spydum
Adobe has on the road to being the publishing work horse.. I don't think they
care whether it's HTML5 or Flash. They just want you to use their tools to
produce it. I don't see Flash going away, but I certainly see them ramping up
their development tools to build HTML5 apps.

~~~
jinushaun
For some reason, people seem to have a personal vendetta against Flash. Adobe
is first and foremost a company that makes and sells tools. Flash or HTML5,
they make money either way. I don't know any company that buys Flash without
buying it bundled with Photoshop and Illustrator.

Flash saved us from Real Player and WMP and gave us YouTube. HTML5 is saving
us from obnoxious full-Flash sites that drain our batteries, but it won't save
us from obnoxious animated ads. And those obnoxious Flash websites will turn
into obnoxious HTML5 sites that screw with our scroll wheel or have awkward
UI. So I really wonder what everyone is celebrating.

~~~
melling
People are celebrating because the move to open standards is accelerating .
When I read reviews about the Chromebook having poor Flash support, it's just
a sad reminder that companies need Adobe's help/support to build another
platform.

Adobe actually is a good company but they can't spend the necessary time
supporting Flash on every new platform that appears. Flash is only ever going
to be good on a couple of major platforms.

Building the web around open standards gives many companies a chance to build
the next great Internet device.

------
i_c_b
As long as Adobe can find ways to help steer an awful lot of what is great
about Flash into the HTML5 space (with tools and process to support it), then
it's all to the good.

I get a bit exasperated reading all the HTML5 boosters who, for understandable
political reasons, blithely dismiss flash at a technical and especially
domain-specific level. Flash let's me do the following in a browser with
relatively clean deployment, like, two years ago:
<http://www.icecreambreakfast.com/flash3d.html> . I'll be ecstatic when I can
reliably get the same possibilities from HTML5, but these are real, hard-and-
fast features based on specific knowledge about a relatively complicated
domain, and often times I get the sense that the domain knowledge issues and
feature specificity are somehow beside the point with Flash bashers. At least
for browser based games, Flash lets me do a lot of things I want to do right
now.

It's hard to shake the feeling that a lot of the anti-flash feelings mirror
the structure of GIMP versus Photoshop as discussed occasionally on slashdot.
I love the idea of GIMP, politically, but taking away Photoshop from me would
literally be like partially lobotomizing me.

~~~
jinushaun
I don't understand why Adobe doesn't just port Flash to HTML5 Canvas. I don't
mean compiling AS to JS. I'm talking about being able to write Javascript code
with a graphics library that resembles the Flash Actionscript presentation
stack.

~~~
beej71
They will/are. However, until HTML5 canvas has the same market penetration as
Flash, there's not going to be as much consumer demand for such a tool.

~~~
jinushaun
They effectively bought PhoneGap so they can do this right now for mobile.

------
acpmasquerade
HTML 5 is beautiful and portable. Someone deciding to go with HTML5 must be
appreciated. However, it doesn't mean that the world of Flash has to be left
behind from right now. The support to HTML5 by the modern browsers, is a major
concern till now.

Flash hasn't died yet, and wont die for few more years, until the browsers
come up with everything HTML5 and everyone starts to use the latest updated
browsers.

------
ChrisFingaz
Sensationalist garbage.

------
gojomo
The recent days when Pandora and Slideshare dropped Flash were also damaging
blows. 'Tis but a scratch, I suppose.

